# Beifänger, aber wie montiert?



## RibnitzerJung (27. März 2011)

Hey Leute,

bisher war ich immer mit solo Pilker auf der Ostsee unterwegs, da ich aber immer mehr von Beifängern und co lese, habe ich beschlossen das in 2 Wochen mal zu probieren und vllt auch mal eine Doublette zu ziehen. 

Wollte aber mal fragen was ihr für die bessere Montage haltet? 
Ist es besser, den beifänger unter einem abstandhalter von der hauptschnur anzubringen? oder reicht eiinfach nur was angegknotetes an der hauptschnur, bloß da könnte ich mir vorstellen das sich das recht schnell drum wickelt...

Nächste frage wäre, wenn mit abstandhalter z.b. aus metal, ob ihr da dann sofort den beifänger dran macht, oder ob ihr nochmal ein paar cm schnur runter hängen lasst und dann erst den beifänger...

lasst mal hören was ihr für das beste haltet? bin gespannt auf eure meinungen... =)

Bis dann MAX


----------



## DorschChris (28. März 2011)

*AW: Beifänger, aber wie montiert?*

Bau dir ein Vorfach aus ner Mono. Da packste dann ne Kreuzperle rauf und knotest nen Seitenarm(auch aus Mono) dran. Der Jig wird dann am Seitenarm befestigt. Unten kommt dann noch Wirbel für den Pilker ran und fertig ist dein Vorfach! 
Den einen Beifänger würde ich so ca. 50-80cm über dem Pilker montieren. Der Seitenarm hat bei mir immer eine Länge von ca. 15-25cm...ist aber Geschmackssache


----------



## Grubenzenker (28. März 2011)

*AW: Beifänger, aber wie montiert?*

hey max,also ich mach es mir super einfach!ich kauf mir einfach die fertig montagen!!:vik:
die gibt es mit einen seitenarm und auch mit 2 beifängern dran...total easy-kosten nicht die welt und arbeit macht es auch keine!!:q also genau das richtige für mich!|supergri


----------



## RibnitzerJung (28. März 2011)

*AW: Beifänger, aber wie montiert?*



Grubenzenker schrieb:


> hey max,also ich mach es mir super einfach!ich kauf mir einfach die fertig montagen!!:vik:
> die gibt es mit einen seitenarm und auch mit 2 beifängern dran...total easy-kosten nicht die welt und arbeit macht es auch keine!!:q also genau das richtige für mich!|supergri


 
so wollte ich dass ungefähr auch machen, bloß mit eigenen jigs...
bloß ich hab nur eins ohne arm aus metal und ich will nicht das sich dass dreimal um die hauptschnur dreht...
mit beifänger (monovorfach) schon allein aus dem grund, weil mir auf dem grund sonst meine schöne geflochtene in a*** geht! ^^


----------



## Norbi (28. März 2011)

*AW: Beifänger, aber wie montiert?*

@RibnitzerJung,Vor Deinem Geflecht ein Monovorfach schalten,
kein Draht bzw Plastikseitenarm benutzen.
Hier mein Vorfach was ich zum Pilken benutze,der Beifänger sitz an der Kreuzperle,kannst aber auch direkt ans Vorfach binden.


----------



## sonstwer (28. März 2011)

*AW: Beifänger, aber wie montiert?*

Hi Leute!

@ Norbi: Ja so sieht n guter Beifänger aus.

Ich habe meine bisher auch immer fertig gekauft. Die, die so gefertigt wurden, wie auf Norbis Bild zu sehen ist haben immer gut gefangen (wenn die Dorsche überhaupt auf Beifänger gehen). Ich habe aber auch einige Montagen, wo der Beifänger mit einer kurzen Spinnstange (ca 10cm) am Monovorfach befestigt sind. Und auch diese bringen gut ihre Dorsche.
Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich allerdings mit den Beifängern gemacht, die mit Quetschhülsen gefertigt waren. Die neigen dazu, direkt an der Quetschhülse abzureißen. So habe ich schon einiges an Tackle verloren. :c
Also besser Finger davon lassen.
Ansonsten, je einfacher die Dinger gemacht sind, desto besser.
Das sind meine Erfahrungen.
Bis dann.
LG,
frank


----------



## lsski (28. März 2011)

*AW: Beifänger, aber wie montiert?*

So hier ein Bild aus dem Board.........

http://www.wirsindfisch.de/Anglerboard/attachment.php?attachmentid=2013


----------



## RibnitzerJung (28. März 2011)

*AW: Beifänger, aber wie montiert?*

cool, danke für die bilder jungs!!! sehr hilfreich! =)#6


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (28. März 2011)

*AW: Beifänger, aber wie montiert?*

Der von Norbi sieht schon gut aus, allerdings würde ich persönlich den Seitenarm mindestens 10cm länger machen, aber nie so lang, dass der Beifänger bis zum Pilker reicht.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## RibnitzerJung (4. April 2011)

*AW: Beifänger, aber wie montiert?*

jetzt habe ich nochmal eine frage, was haltet ihr von einem zusätzlichen drilling oben dran am pilker?
sinnvoll oder sinnlos??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Norbi (4. April 2011)

*AW: Beifänger, aber wie montiert?*

Moin,ich persönlich halte davon nichts,ich fische ohne Drilling,
nur zwei Beifänger,Pilker nur als Gewicht und zum Locken.
Wenn es so nicht läuft dann Solo Pilker mit einem Drilling.:m


----------



## RibnitzerJung (4. April 2011)

*AW: Beifänger, aber wie montiert?*

echt, ich habe gelesen dass dorsche ehr auf den pilker selbst gehen und der beifänger eigentlich nur locken soll... oder ist das auch von tag zu tag unterschiedlich?


----------



## Norbi (4. April 2011)

*AW: Beifänger, aber wie montiert?*

Die meisten Dorsche die ich gefangen habe,habe ich auf Beifänger gefangen,sicherlich gibt es auch Tage wo viel auf Pilker gefangen wird,aber das kannst Du Vorort ja feststellen.
Du mußt halt flexibel sein was Köder und Farbe angeht,beobachte Deine Mitangler auf was gefangen wird.:m


----------



## RibnitzerJung (4. April 2011)

*AW: Beifänger, aber wie montiert?*

ja, das ist wohl wahr... an der auswahl an pilkern soll es nicht liegen! ^^ da habe ich genug! =)

hat vllt sonst jemand gute oder schlechte erfahrungen mit dem zusatzdrilling gemacht?


----------



## Norbi (4. April 2011)

*AW: Beifänger, aber wie montiert?*

Zusatz bzw.Kopfpilker....Angler die was vom pilken verstehen,
lehnen solche Montagen ab.


----------



## RibnitzerJung (4. April 2011)

*AW: Beifänger, aber wie montiert?*

weil die gefahr höher ist die dorsche nur zu reisen?


----------



## Ködervorkoster (4. April 2011)

*AW: Beifänger, aber wie montiert?*

Also wenn ich sehr "flach / fast waagerecht" (Bug oder Heck = weit werfen) pilke, also *sehr weit werfen* kann und im relativ flachen Wasser fische (bis ca. 10 mtr.), beißen genausoviel Dorsche regulär auf den Kopfdrilling (also kein "reißen") wie auf den Schwanzdrilling....
Anders (negativ) sieht das natürlich beim "senkrechten" pilken (anner Bordwand runter) aus...
#h


----------



## RibnitzerJung (5. April 2011)

*AW: Beifänger, aber wie montiert?*

na gut, mal sehen was dann das wetter sagt und wo wir fischen gehen... ^^


----------



## Ribnitzer (5. April 2011)

*AW: Beifänger, aber wie montiert?*

Erst mal eine Frage:
Willst du mit dem Boot oder Brandungsangeln ?
Mit Boot geht es nur in Ahrenshoop da schleppt einer über die Düne,ansonsten bin ich aus Ribnitz und angel schon jahrelang Dorsch.

Wenn du lust hast kannst du meine Angeln,Pilker und Vorfächer mal ansehen,ich schreib dir dann meine Adresse ( Rostocker-Str.)


----------



## RibnitzerJung (5. April 2011)

*AW: Beifänger, aber wie montiert?*

also jetzt speziell frage ich, weil ich kommenden samstag mal wieder seit langem mit dem kutter raus fahre... die letzten male habe ich immer nur mit solo pilker gefischt, habe also nur keine ahnung wie es mit beifängern so ist... aber trotzdem danke für das angebot!
mit brandungsangeln ect kenn ich mich soweit genügend aus, vorerst! 
wenn wir sonst mit boot raus wollen, müssen wir immer nach markgrafenheide hohe düne weil wir unser boot mitm trailer slippen müssen...


----------



## RobDevil1982 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Beifänger, aber wie montiert?*



lsski schrieb:


> So hier ein Bild aus dem Board.........
> 
> http://www.wirsindfisch.de/Anglerboard/attachment.php?attachmentid=2013





na das is doch der gonz knoten ausm drop shot gebrauch ;-)


----------



## RibnitzerJung (5. April 2011)

*AW: Beifänger, aber wie montiert?*

na rob, du spionierst doch nicht etwa??? ^^


----------



## RobDevil1982 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Beifänger, aber wie montiert?*

hehe,ich muss ja gucken mit was für tricks ihr da anrückt |bigeyes


----------



## RibnitzerJung (5. April 2011)

*AW: Beifänger, aber wie montiert?*

ganz ehrlich, ich nehm alles mit was auf dorsch gehen könnte bwz wi der dorsch drauf geht und probiere dann vor ort aus bis ich was lande und dann immer weiter so!!!:m


----------

